# Boy or Girl?



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2011)

YOSHI!!! YOSHI IS IN THE BACKGROUND!!!
I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yoshi!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup yup.

I've always been mega-skinny.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like girl.

Also Yoshi


----------



## Ikki (Mar 31, 2011)

I see a girl. You are girlier in your avy though.
But still girl, no doubt.

Also. Yoshi *heart* *heart*


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

your nose and chin/jaw bone structure looks like a boy, your eyes and lips look like a girl~

I always wanted a Yoshi :/


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 31, 2011)

girl, totally.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 31, 2011)

Girl

Girl

GIRL!!!!

Unless I'm blinded.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 31, 2011)

A tom-boyish girl if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

It's good to know I'm pulling it off rather well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Yoshi was an Xmas gift from my brothers.

They also got me a Luigi.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

Because you asked the question, I'd say you must be a boy.

If you hadn't asked the question, I'd say you were a boyish looking girl...


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Mar 31, 2011)

Years of Japanese anime taught me that this is a guy.

Only in the second pic do I see somewhat of a girl, but no- it's a guy. It's the guitar.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 31, 2011)

The idea here is to tell her how she looks like, without putting much thought into it x3 
She had a recent sex change so she wants to know if she looks how she wants to look.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

^This, please.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd say you pass for a girl.

Perhaps wear more lipstick though. This might sound like a lame thing to say, but as you are wearing so much eyeliner, it looks a bit odd with no (or little?) visible lipstick.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

girl, still resembles a boy.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

I've tried the lipstick look, actually.

It just looks like WAY too much makeup; like I'm trying too hard to look feminine.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 31, 2011)

All I can say is...

*SUP DUDE?*


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 31, 2011)

I like your All Star. But your eyebrow seems off, is it makeup? Like in permanent makeup.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah, they're real. They're just thin like that.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 31, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

>


i easily knew you where a girl cough cough your eyes cough cough told me every thing =p also your eye brows and lips


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 31, 2011)

Now if I answer trap you wouldn't be offended would you?


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 31, 2011)

Total dude. ;D


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Now if I answer trap you wouldn't be offended would you?


Nope, constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, You probably can pass but I can tell you used to be a guy.  
Although that might be your overall structure which they can't change but whatever


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

Kay. No one seems to notice when I go out, really. But yeah, I know there are things I can't change.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

>


well put


----------



## Sop (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a trap!
Also your shoes are too big.
Also boyish girl.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Boy.
You were born male, after all.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi-Res or


Spoiler



[titler.. what?]*DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
I'LL MAKE YOU DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

Ahem.


----------



## Fuzzied (Mar 31, 2011)

The first option.


----------



## Raika (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't tell, 50/50.


----------



## Elritha (Mar 31, 2011)

Facial structure resembles more masculine features than feminine, so I would say boy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Boy.
> You were born male, after all.


This isn't a question about what she was, but what she looks like. Besides would you have known that had Penguin admitted it was a sex change earlier?

Given you're wearing girl's clothes in the pics and you're quite skinny it works overall from a distance. My first, gut reaction, was girl. Thin, tight jeans+knee high boots, neck line lower than any male would normally wear. The far off picture reveals the lack of hips though.
Your avatar to me looks more male due to lack of hair poking out making the haircut seem very boy-ish also the covering of the neckline on the top with a scarf. Just removes some of the girlish elements. Not that I'm a fashion expert mind.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Girl.
Sometimes you can tell by the shape of the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.(or natural reaction, whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know because I never saw a girl in my life so I can't tell [/lies]


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 31, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I don't know because I never saw a girl in my life so I can't tell [/*truth*]



fixed. you've been in a basement/under a bridge your whole life.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 31, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't troll the Master Of Troll you lifeless troll.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 31, 2011)

_*snip_

OT: yes you look like a girl.... at first. but when i looked for a bit longer (and saw the title, you wouldn't have asked otherwise) i could see a a bit of boyishness in you, can't pinpoint but it's there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Alex658 (Apr 1, 2011)

_*snip_



To me you look very.. Neutral to say the least. ._.
At first glance I couldn't tell which one so yeah. you look like a boy-ish girl or a very feminine-ish boy.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I guess I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

Considering we know you had a sex change, you're hardly get an objective opinion.

Without giving it any thought (like if I saw you on the street) I'd say girl.


----------



## nando (Apr 1, 2011)

girl. some boyish features.


are you sure your eyebrows are natural? they look off.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 1, 2011)

sex change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   ???? anyways they did a nice job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  never knew lol have fun


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2011)

You say crossplay, I say trap.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 1, 2011)

I've spent way too much time of the site that shall not be named, but I mean, I dunno, before reading that you had a sex change my first thought was girl, so that's a good sign, right?
Hell, I could even go for saying relatively attractive.
SUE ME!
But yeah, that'd be my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 1, 2011)

Girl, and if I had not previous knowledge of you being a boy, I would totally date you. You pull it off quite well in photos.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 1, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Girl, and if I had not previous knowledge of you being a boy, I would totally date you. You pull it off quite well in photos.


This. I'm a fan of boyish girls, especially with your style.


Spoiler



Somewhat relevant, somewhat not, so I'll put it in spoilers. http://i35.tinypic.com/2rd8e92.jpg The girl who made me start liking boyish girls.



One request, may we hear your voice? That's another key part to pulling it off.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 1, 2011)

you're definitely doing something wrong with the eyeliner, maybe it's a lack of eyeshadow, can't really point out what it is

also, have you tried lip gloss? it doesn't look near as make-upy as lipstick

and your eyebrows do look off, they're crazy thin and seem to be off center


but the skinny jeans+shoes+tight shirt pretty much put you in the definitely a girl category


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> YOSHI!!! YOSHI IS IN THE BACKGROUND!!!
> I
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S A MEH

btw you remind me of somebody at school that looks like you....

i'd say 50/50..


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 2, 2011)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> Years of Japanese anime taught me that this is a guy.
> 
> Only in the second pic do I see somewhat of a girl, but no- it's a guy. It's the guitar.


Implying that girls are less likely to play the guitar then guys? I have encountered many females who play guitar, it's not uncommon actually.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 2, 2011)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> Years of Japanese anime taught me that this is a guy.



^This.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 2, 2011)

My voice is really REALLY high naturally for a guy, but sounds just a tad low for a girl. It sounds well enough that people don't second guess me.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 2, 2011)

if i didn't know you had a sex change, you'd pass for a girl easily, but if i think about it, i can tell you were a male


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

i'd  hit that cause you  are girl. mwahahhaha.


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

wait you  are a girl right? in my eyes you  are but after reading peoples post i am not 100% sure now


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a girl NOW.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a picture I took pretty recently (last night, I think) for the header of a poem I wrote.

No makeup or anything for this one. Hell, I'm even wearing guy clothes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you considering getting a boob job? That would definitely help with the whole female look.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 3, 2011)

why it's me favorite kind of thread... a trap thread!

boob job isn't 100% satisfactory though... just taking female hormone shots is fine too sometimes.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm on hormones.

I don't really want a 'boob job' though.


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 3, 2011)

You definitely look like a girl to me. :3

The only thing I'd suggest is maybe using some eyeshadow if you're going to put eyeliner on your top lids, since it looks a bit odd. But otherwise you're pulling it off very nicely.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

You look like a girl. Very nice job pulling it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What kind of sex change is this actually? Everything guyish, or just the important parts?

Your face is still a tad bit squared and masculine though.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

If I'm being 100% honest... I would have to say androgynous male.
The pencilled eyebrows for some reason confirmed this. Though I'm not sure why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
That's if they are pencilled. They just looked it to me.


----------



## mameks (Apr 3, 2011)

So...you were a guy, and are now a girl?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 4, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> So...you were a guy, and are now a girl?



Yes.


----------



## mameks (Apr 4, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In that case, it's quite a good job ^^
But ATM I'd say that you look more like a very pretty boy, than a manly girl, honestly.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 5, 2011)

u look hot in the last pic. 

Seriously u used to be a guy? Just need to make ur boobs bigger then.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 5, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> u look hot in the last pic.
> 
> Seriously u used to be a guy? Just need to make ur boobs bigger then.



Thanks.

Boobs will show up when they feel like it. It takes awhile.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, you have guy hands... Though I suppose nothing can be done about that. :


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

how do i check?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

im a guy and i like animes that make me teary but they are MANLY TEARS such as TTGL.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> im a guy and i like animes that make me teary but they are MANLY TEARS such as TTGL.


What


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^This.
What?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 7, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooooomebody's trying to defend their sexuality...
Suppose that could be taken as a compliment?
I mean, if I am indeed interpreting that correctly.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He thought this thread is where you post your gender. tee hee.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, OH!

I get it now.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

........... Cheerios...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

think we should sticky this thread? it wont die.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Nah no offence but monkats goodbie thread is much more worthy....


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 7, 2011)

If we get it stickied, I'll post pictures of my progress as it comes.

Promise.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 7, 2011)

OK I'll try to use my secret mod powers...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2011)

Woooow. Way to go minimod. You moved it all the way.....next door, into blogs.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 8, 2011)

^Works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and here's a bit of information I haven't yet revealed. *drumroll*

I've actually only been on hormone therapy (the stuff that actually changes a person's gender) for a few days now.

All of my previous pictures are of me being 100% male.

So... there is A LOT more progress to be made.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 8, 2011)

In all honesty, in the first post pictures, you look a lot like lesbians I've seen and know. Not even kidding. Less, you know, "butch" than those ones though. Just an observation of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Little things like bone structure give it away a little as to your previous gender. After hormone therapy for awhile, people passing on the street won't have a clue (as if most would now anyways, people aren't overly observant). Once a long enough period of time has passed on hormone therapy, I would be surprised if somebody could figure out as to your original gender.


----------



## Devin (Apr 8, 2011)

At first I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I had my doubts of you being born as a female. (Facial bone structure.) Still if I'd have passed you on the street, I wouldve looked back.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 8, 2011)

A lot of people are commenting on my bone structure. Funny thing is, in most cases, male and female bone structure is virtually identical. The thing you're actually noticing, is how body fat is distributed in my face. Women have fuller cheeks, even if they're ridiculously skinny, than males do. A little bit of hormones will clear that right up.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Scarily enough, but not really...my first thought was "trap", of course due to the exposure to anime just like the rest of those people xD.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2011)

At a quick glace maybe ,but I still see boy. 

Although I thought boy went I seen the pic and title.

Without trying to offend, why the change?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 8, 2011)

At first I was like:


Spoiler











And then I was like:


Spoiler











jk, you look feminine. Why would you question it?

EDIT: After reading the whole hormone therapy thing, mfw:


Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> At a quick glace maybe ,but I still see boy.
> 
> Although I thought boy went I seen the pic and title.
> 
> Without trying to offend, why the change?



Because, it's hardwired into my being that I should be a girl. Yes, I have a guy's body, but I have never, EVER, identified as being male. I'm doing this, because having to act like something I'm not is becoming more and more stressful as I go on. I got tired of playing a part I was never meant to, so I started just being me.

I can't say enough how much happier I am this way.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2011)

Kinda tricking the opposite gender, but whatever. 

Congrats on the happiness.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 18, 2011)

New picture time.
Here we go.


----------



## m3rox (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate you penguindefender, I really do.  I honestly thought you were female at first...  Though now that I look harder, I can definitely see the male features in your face.


----------



## donelwero (Apr 18, 2011)

You look really nice, congrats on the hormone therapy, seems to be going ok!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally I think you look like a chic and a real cute one at that. I don't have a problem with people wanting to change gender.
also @ m3rox its not like she was about to go to bed with you.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Personally I think you look like a chic and a real cute one at that. I don't have a problem with people wanting to change gender.
> also @ m3rox its not like she was about to go to bed with you.


So would you go out with... her?

If you had a girlfriend that later told you that she had a sex change would you still be with her? 








!!! Well that quite different...


----------



## donelwero (Apr 18, 2011)

431unknown is right. You look really cute. You're a really cute girl.


----------



## m3rox (Apr 18, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Personally I think you look like a chic and a real cute one at that. I don't have a problem with people wanting to change gender.
> also @ m3rox its not like she was about to go to bed with you.



You DO realize that I wasn't being serious about hating him, right?  I know it's late, but c'mon.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you tolling with the time? Your quote says 6:01.
Never mind.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would depend on if she had the total package refit and not just a fresh coat of paint. I probably would.

@ m3rox how was I supposed to know your only kidding? I am sorry tho for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 18, 2011)

i say girl and i guess congrats on the work done on you


----------



## Ikki (Apr 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would unless it was just a carnal relation.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 18, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> New picture time.
> Here we go.


That hairstyle is scary... Your forehead looks massive with the hair pulled up like that :? Kinda aliean almost...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2011)

Easily passable for female.
People shouldn't really be able to tell unless they specifically want to think of you as a guy.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 20, 2011)

Good news!
I'm getting my name legally changed in about a month.
My driver's license, social security, and everything else will now have my new name on them.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel I can officially say, I wouldn't question it. Except if you have hairy ears. Hairy ears is only on the Y Chromosome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you going for the feminine version of your current name, or are you going for something completely different to try to totally remove the old identity?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 20, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Good news!
> I'm getting my name legally changed in about a month.
> My driver's license, social security, and everything else will now have my new name on them.


I'll keep my personal feelings out of this and try to approach it objectively, but I do have a question.

Do you not feel like you are erasing your identity?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking for myself here (my own thoughts):

When a person gets a sex change, it's always because they are uncomfortable with who they are to some extent that they feel it is necessary. The name change can be necessary though. Would you like to be a women who shows up as James or another rather male name? The name change helps to completely reshape and establish. There are only a small handful of androgynous names in the English language, and pretty much all of those require the name to be shortened first (ie: Alex can be Alexander or Alexandra).

Although there is a mistake made when thinking such as this; your identity isn't just how you look, but how you act and feel. If those don't change, have you truly abandoned your identity?


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow, you're cruel man, I believe she's wearing a headband or something.
you're really direct man.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 20, 2011)

Nature of the question made my opinion off from the start. Pulling off female is easy enough though. Shows how much my head is in the sand. Didn't think they did those kinds of surgeries in the states. Learn something new every day.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> wow, you're cruel man, I believe he's wearing a headband or something.
> you're really direct man.


Kinda right though; the face looks disconnected from the head.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 20, 2011)

I...really have...no words.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .looking at your _chest_ shows that you're a guy, skinny guy that is. Now judging by your dazzling eyes, my opinion changes to you being a girl. Further analysis of your nose and chin/jaw, I get twitchy eyes with a thought "Is this Fred from YouTube??". Leading up to your lips...features...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..of a girl. Looking at your full picture "Guy or Girl?? Sorry can't decide".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:- If you REALLY are a girl, then I apologize with all my heart for my remarks....on the other hand, if you are a guy then you must be....japanese lol. 'Nuff said xD


----------



## Lily (Apr 20, 2011)

You are clearly pretty young, which will obviously be a huge factor in getting good results. Congratulations! It's hard enough to be trans, but if you can already pass that well you won't have too many problems going forward.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just saw your latest picture with headband, there is some improvement, now just get some head-lights and we'll be in business


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I...really have...no words*Orly?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girls can't be flat chested? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can everything be change to a different gender... "everything"? 

Some are both tran right?


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't meant as an insult. It was... just a comment. I'm guessing it was so we saw her face without the hair on it. Still: Not a good look.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 21, 2011)

This one proves that I have uh.... headlights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the name-change goes, my legal name is Benjamin, but I've been going by Bailey for a very long time now. I want to make it official so I can have my real name on all of my legal documents.

Oh, and so I don't have to dress up like a boy to buy alcohol. Hate doing that.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 21, 2011)

That's 100% a girl. A good looking one too.
What's with the cut eyebrow?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 21, 2011)

Well it seem you did it...






... congrats.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 21, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> What's with the cut eyebrow?


Catfight?

Lol, sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh right. You were a boy, I see.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 21, 2011)

My first thought when i saw the image: It's a girl.
After examining the two first images a bit: Unsure
Third image: It's a girl, but somethings seems odd... My eyes says girl but my instincts think it is a boy :/

EDIT: Did they remove your adam apple or did they minimize it?


----------



## rook2King (Apr 21, 2011)

For some reason... wait... is it weird if i say elf??? [no offense intended...]
Slender face makes me think elf...


----------



## m3rox (Apr 21, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> My first thought when i saw the image: It's a girl.
> After examining the two first images a bit: Unsure
> Third image: It's a girl, but somethings seems odd... My eyes says girl but my instincts think it is a boy :/
> 
> EDIT: Did they remove your adam apple or did they minimize it?



Women have adam's apples too, they just aren't as visible as a man's.  If anything, the doctor would just make his/her adam's apple less visible.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 21, 2011)

My question is : breasts, socks or surgery ?

And by socks I mean any other arificial mean.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Guy.


You resemble someone I knew in high school.


----------



## boombox (Apr 21, 2011)

hmmm, boyish girl, i think it's the facial structure, but i don't reckon people would get onto it  when you're out and about.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish 'they' were real, but sadly, they're not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cut on my brow is a scar. I've had it since before I can remember.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 21, 2011)

For those asking about the adams apple:

That is actually something called the thyroid cartilage. I would assume that they could just cut some out. It would make the larynx (I believe) smaller, which should lead to a higher voice too, though that's not guaranteed (sooo many factors go into the voice). The hormone therapy may actually be enough to change the thyroid cartilage size. I would assume that if it required surgery though, it would have been done already.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 21, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> I wish 'they' were real, but sadly, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway, 'nice job' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, you've got some really amazing eyes !


----------



## jceggbert5 (Apr 21, 2011)

From your torso up, you look like a girl, but the design of the jeans suggests guy :/

I still assume girl though.

Also, I do hope that you know that 'gender change' is just completely wrong.  If you don't know that, it is.  It's a crime against nature and a sin.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 21, 2011)

I showed the photo to a friend (I hope you don't care), he couldn't believe you weren't a girl.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 21, 2011)

i dont understand why you want to be a girl :S

whats wrong with being a boy Y;Y
i really doubt taking hormones and operations are healthy!

if you really feel like you are a girl inside you will find someone who will not judge you by your appeareance!!!


----------



## thumper1023 (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw on another website (can't remember which) the process from start to finish, and I must say that I am impressed at the transformation that you have gone through. I think you are a very lovely girl, and if I didn't know you use to be a boy before hand, I would've never suspected it. I wish you so much happiness in your life, and I feel like I'm talking like a 40 ear old mother, lol, even though I am a 21 year old gay guy =P


----------



## Lily (Apr 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> For those asking about the adams apple:
> 
> That is actually something called the thyroid cartilage. I would assume that they could just cut some out. It would make the larynx (I believe) smaller, which should lead to a higher voice too, though that's not guaranteed (sooo many factors go into the voice). The hormone therapy may actually be enough to change the thyroid cartilage size. I would assume that if it required surgery though, it would have been done already.



You're right about what the Adam's Apple is. You're so wrong about everything else.

Yes, you can get a tracheal shave to reduce the size of the Adam's Apple. No, it does not affect your voice, and neither does hormone therapy. Your voice is your voice. The only way to change it is through training with a voice coach to learn about breathing, inflection, and general characteristics about how women speak (for example choice of words) than men do. It takes quite a lot of effort, patience and follow through. There is an operation (that is very dangerous and not performed in Western countries) that will tighten your vocal chords with the intention of raising the pitch of your voice. This operation is rarely successful, and usually results in the loss of your voice altogether. A woman's voice is not about -pitch- anyway. Both women's and men's voices actually fall into the same pitch range, with men generally able to hit a lower pitch and women a higher one. Simply raising the pitch of a man's voice into some bizarre falsetto range will not help him to sound like a woman.

As for hormone therapy, the main effect of it is the change in fat distribution on the body. Fuller cheeks (on the face and the bum), hips and thighs. In some transgendered people, it results in breast development -- but there are a lot of factors involved in that development. Part of it is your genetic family history (i.e. the breast size of your mother, grandmother, etc), part of it is you, part of it is the age at which you start hormone therapy, and part of it is maintaining a correct fluctuating dosage over time. The percentage of male to female transgendered people that gain any sort of appreciable breast development is very small, as there is no set factor that will cause them to happen. After three years of hormone therapy, you are able to see a plastic surgeon about getting implants. (A note to penguindefender: breasts play a large role in how society treats you as a woman, and you'll notice the difference. Just don't do something silly like getting a DD cup for your frame. As long as everything is kept in proportion, people will read you comfortably as female.)

Hormone therapy can also have an effect on your emotional state. It may be easier to cry, and/or feel strong emotional responses to things that you once did not. This also varies greatly from person to person, with more changes likely to happen the younger you start. It's really quite difficult to make generalizations at all, because the experience is quite different for every person that undertakes it. Some people come out looking like a genetic girl at the end of it, and some will always look like a man in a bad drag outfit.

As a general guide..

Hormone therapy does not change:

-Your facial hair. If it has started to grow, you will need to have it removed by a combination of laser/electrolysis. (The same applies vice versa for female to male. If she begins taking testosterone and facial hair development begins, it's not reversible.)

-Your voice.

-Your body hair in general. It may thin and become lighter over time, but wherever you had hair before you started, you will continue to have hair unless you get it permanently removed.


Hormone therapy does change:

-Your emotional state.

-Your fat distribution.

-Breast development.

Male to female transgendered people typically need to undergo a hair removal regimen to remove any unwanted hair (if you begin before the onset of puberty, then you don't of course.) Depending on the bone structure of their face, they may want to undertake elective surgery called FFS (Facial Feminization Surgery) to file down the bone around the jawline, change the hairline, make the nose smaller, even insert some extra fat into the cheeks to make them fatter. This costs between $20,000 and $40,000 depending on the scope of the surgeries you are interested in. There are breast implants of course, which can only be undertaken after 2 to 3 years on hormone therapy (it depends on your doctor, your dosage and development (or lack thereof). A tracheal shave may be necessary if you have a large Adam's Apple. Then there is the surgery "down below". A penectomy and orchiectomy (the inversion of the penis and removal of the testicles, respectively), and a vaginoplasty to make the neo-vagina look more like a proper vagina with labial folds. The neo-vagina will never produce lubrication as a real vagina does. 

So as you can see, even in my short generalization, how difficult and long the process is. Hopefully it helps to set you straight and realize what is and isn't affected. I will note though, that for a female to male transgendered person, the testosterone they will take as part of their hormone therapy will help to lower their voice. Female to males tend to "pass" much more successfully due to the application of testosterone, as opposed to male to females, who have to spend much of their time undoing what their hormones have already done.

Ciao.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 21, 2011)

Girl


----------



## P-CHYLD (Apr 21, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> Also, I do hope that you know that 'gender change' is just completely wrong.  If you don't know that, it is.  It's a crime against nature and a sin.


Yes and will burn in hell for eternity.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 21, 2011)

P-CHYLD said:
			
		

> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are funny.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gender change is not a sin againts any religion in the whole wide world, much like cross-dressing isn't. Most religions started off in the age when nobody even dreamed of changing gender.

It's unfair only to your future partner if he/she will be unaware of it when you start dating.

If anything, a gender swap is a sign of simply not accepting who you are and a very extreme "change". Is it wrong? Of course not. If it'll make you feel better, go ahead.

Remember though, born a man, always a man. Born a woman, always a woman. Physical appereance is one thing, biology is another.


----------



## Lily (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Remember though, born a man, always a man. Born a woman, always a woman. Physical appereance is one thing, biology is another.



That may be your opinion, but it's not particularly welcome here or necessary in this thread. Please refrain from spreading hate towards ANY of of our members.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Gender change is not a sin againts any religion in the whole wide world, much like cross-dressing isn't. Most religions started off in the age when nobody even dreamed of changing gender.
> 
> It's unfair only to your future partner if he/she will be unaware of it when you start dating.
> 
> ...



What if you are born woman in a mans body?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 21, 2011)

At first glance: girl.

On closer inspection: boy


----------



## Cyan (Apr 21, 2011)

First I thought that what makes you a girl is not only the gender or your facial appearance, but also how you talk, how you walk, your way to do things everyday.
I wanted to know if you already had feminine gesture or still had masculine one, but I think you said you always thought about yourself as a woman.
So I think you are already acting as a woman from the beginning, it's not like you decided to change but more like you are finally what you always felt.

I know that it's possible to be physically a man without having Y chromosomes (called "XX male syndrome". yeah, nature does weird things sometime).
Did you have any medical analysis, like chromosome checks ?

Is there some medical parameters that would have make the gender-change impossible?

May I ask about your family reaction over the gender-change decision, and about the surgery itself ?

Sorry if these are too personal. Just don't answer if you don't want.


About your current facial and hair appearance, I find that you try too much to looks like a woman by putting more makeups than necessary. I just think it feels unnatural on you.
Darken makeup on your lighter skin looks too contrasted.
Well, that's just me, I'm not a makeup lover, don't take it badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think another haircut, with longer and straight hairs, would makes you look better, maybe you just recently let them grow? it's in a mid-state, not long not short.

On this pictures I think you look more feminine than the other ones.
Hormonal treatment should change your face in the good way.


Thanks for the informative post, Lilsypha.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Apr 21, 2011)

To be extremely honest.
I don't think you're either a boy or a girl, you look like some sort of human statue (Sorry, I know O_O) Your skin color on your face (probably make-up?) is extremely unnatural, I suggest you use a bit less next time?
First impression was 'I don't really know' 
Second look, I thought you're a boy... You look very girly, but still a lot like a boy (mostly your facial.. stuff..?)
You still do look very girly. I wasn't close to be sure about you being a boy.
But really, you do still look like a boy somewhat


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 21, 2011)

You look like a girl but....
Please change your ava, its... Creepy


----------



## SmokeFox (Apr 21, 2011)

Your face look like a girl, but your body dont, your pretty.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand what is being said here and I dont think tht Foxi4 meant any offense. I can take it one step further and I sincerely mean no offense. A better way to state it is that even though you look and feel like the gender you have become, genetically and scientifically, your make up is the same from birth. That has no determination on who and what you are as a person, purely biological, and who cares about that anyway.

Now, my opinion to penguindefender. I really thought you were a girl from the first picture, I didnt look very closely so it wasnt a big deal. This is, as it has been said in previous posts, the way most people are. Unobservant. I can say, that as I am not looking at detail, I am one of those people who looks at every face when I am in a room or in public and I never forget a face. I am glad that yours has been added to my memory. Eyes are the first thing I notice(really) and you do have beautiful eyes. Congrats on the choice you have made and I wish you all the happiness in life. This isnt the way you were born, appearance wise, it is how you are as a person and what you want to be. I hope that this post hasnt offended penguindefender, lilsypha or anyone else because this is my honest and sincere opinion and I respect anyone who knows who and what they want to be and pursues it. It can be painful and time consuming but if it makes you happy in the end, that is what matters.

Spelling edits.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was completely unaware of you having a sex change before I read this topic, so this is coming from someone who was completely in the dark about your gender.

For the first two pictures, I could tell you was a guy. Your body in general (moreso with the clothes) hinted towards being a female, but the face and the eyes completely gave it away for me. There wasn't any hesitation in deciding that.

As for the third picture? It's a major improvement - your progress is only going to get better from here, too. It's just...looking at your face tells me that you're a guy (were, to be accurate). I'm not deliberately looking for clues, either - it just seems boyish to me. I suppose I'm in the minority here, though - you are honestly progressing very well!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 21, 2011)

If I was walking down the street and quickly glanced at you, I'd see a girl no problem. But actually looking at the pictures, I can see some things that show the opposite sex. What stood out for me the most was the cheek bones, and the area around the upper lip and nose. Other than that, I would definitely have trouble seeing you as a guy.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was completely unaware of you having a sex change before I read this topic, so this is coming from someone who was completely in the dark about your gender.



Same... to be honest, never seen the user before this lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Supervisor Lilsypha No hate intended. I'm just speaking from a purely scientific point of view - a gender change changes the appereance of a given person, but the internal organs remain the same. You don't really become a man or a woman, you just change your appereance. It's plastic surgery, not magic.

@CrimzonEyed No such thing. Either you accept who you are or you don't. It's a psychological issue. Not an illness by no means, but an issue none the less. If you'll feel better when you "look" like the gender you want to be - cool. Go ahead.

@Impizkit Thank you for making my point of view more "clear" to the others and for defending me.

Underlining again - not hate talk. Science.

You are welcome to do whatever you want with your body - it's your own property. It's better not to be delusional though. Reproductive functions will not magically change from the man's to the woman's or the other way around. You won't grow testicles/ovaries.

That's also a reason to be dead-againts calling it "gender" or "sex" change. Your sex does not change at all - call it false advertisement.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> That's also a reason to be dead-againts calling it "gender" or "sex" change. Your sex does not change at all - call it false advertisement.


That's a good point, actually. Sex refers to the biological differences between a male and female, whereas gender is referred to as the 'masculine' and 'feminine' perspectives of being a man or a woman.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You don't get the full "masculinity" or "femininity" package either - you still can't ejaculate and you still don't get periods/can't get pregnant, so your "gender" is "modified", but not "swapped"... I hope that the point I'm clumsily trying to convey is clear.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Apr 21, 2011)

It definitely is - essentially, the change is primarily in appearance only - but that single modification is what makes a life-changing difference in many.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is true. If it makes anyone's life more comfortable and pleasing, I say: "do eeeet".

I'd like that person to be sincere with their future partner though. Otherwise it's just being unfair towards the one you harbour feelings to. Personally I'd feel awkward and uncomfortable knowing that my future girlfriend could've been my future boyfriend if I met her a year ago.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 21, 2011)

So Foxi4, you're saying that when SHE gets married to a guy, she won't get pregnant??

@penguindefender:- yay for headlights, nice ones at that! Anyways, won't you feel weird when you get married to a guy??


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Clarification - a man who "changed his sex" to "female" and marries another man will not get pregnant. He won't grow ovaries, he won't grow a uterus. He will still lack the necessary reproductive organs to become pregnant.

A woman who "changed her sex" to "male" may have children if she stops her hormonal treatment. It can be achieved via artificial insemination, aka "In vitro". Many couples do that when the "wife" in the relationship happens to be infertile.

Oddly enough, the only case when a man who "changed sex" can have children is when he meets a woman who "changed sex" and wants one too and is lucky enough to still have testicles OR froze some of his semen in a sperm bank.

That is, of course, if the relationship is heterosexual. Make your own calculations for a homosexual one, surely you get the gist of it by now.

It's also worth to mention that those operations are usually irreversible for men, unless the doctor figures out a way to sucessfuly hide the testicles within the patient. Mostly they are removed though to stop the flow of testosterone. They're reversible for women though, but the body does take the toll anyways due to male hormone therapy.

Whew... I DO remember something from back when I was in high school. Awesome.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Mostly they are removed though to stop the flow of testosterone.


That gave me a sick feeling in my stomach.


----------



## junkerde (Apr 22, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> This one proves that I have uh.... headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id do you, regardless if you were a boy before. you is hot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> Id do you, regardless if you were a boy before. you is hot.



lmao.

You're name should be "Blunt" because you just skipped all the bullshit there lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Some find it appealing. "Animal Passion".

Nice pick-up line, lol.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, so I just read through the last few pages.
Yes, I've done all of the research regarding this before deciding to go through with it. I realize that I won't ever be a girl the way a natural-born girl is, but I can get very close, and that's good enough for me.
As for dating, and possibly marriage, I'm all about honestly. I wouldn't dare consider starting anything serious with ANYONE before telling them about my past, because I don't think someone so close should be kept in the dark.

And, it's a very common misconception that male to female transgendered people are attracted to men. Gender and sexuality are completely independent of one another. In my case, I'm bisexual. I honestly don't care what a person's gender is, or whether or not they've decided to change it. If I like 'em, I like 'em.

At first, my family told me I was wrong, and that the whole thing was a terrible idea. One of my brothers still refuses to speak with me. But, since coming out most of my family is supportive, and all of my close friends are.


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 22, 2011)

hey it's your fucking money and your fucking body.
learned that from penn and teller.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> hey it's your fucking money and your fucking body.
> learned that from penn and teller.



Exactly. Too many people heavily involve themselves with the decisions of another person. Even if you don't agree, the least you can do is lend support where it might be needed.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> hey it's your fucking money and your fucking body.
> learned that from penn and teller.


Yes.
Saying otherwise is no different than being a generic Disney villain.
"You want a penis? Not if I can help it!"

And you gotta love those people, "How am I going to explain this to my child?!"
The answer, fucking don't.


----------



## smash_brew (Apr 22, 2011)

Good for you being who you want to be. at first glance i would have guessed girl. i looked a little closer and then i get a little suspicious. any way, what other people think you look like shouldn't matter. if you're happy then be happy. do you. that's all that really matters.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 22, 2011)

Usually, when the question is asked, you always assume the opposite. (If it looks like a boy, its a girl, if it looks like a girl, its a boy XD)

As far as morally goes, who gives a crap. Its your body, and you should be happy with your life.

EDIT: Errr, well tons of people give craps, but screw em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres always haters


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> At first, my family told me I was wrong, and that the whole thing was a terrible idea. One of my brothers still refuses to speak with me. But, since coming out most of my family is supportive, and all of my close friends are.



I can agree with your family that this is a terrible idea, but for all the different reasons.

What you're basically trying to do is *mutilating* your own body for the sake of looking remotely like a woman somewhere where nobody except yourself and your partner are going to look on a daily basis. Removal of the testicles will throw your masculine hormones off-balance and you'll be put on a female hormone therapy till the very end of your life. Needless to say, it's a very big intrusion in your natural hormone system. Extended, high-dosage hormone therapy rises the risk of cancer aswell. I also can't exactly imagine how having "sex" with a mutilated and put-back-together organ will be more pleasing that chopping off a limb and rolling the stump in glass shards - the "vagina" itself won't have all that much nerve endings, it'll be the "clitoris" and the base of the dislodged prostate that'll "theoretically" give you sexual pleasure.

I'm not really trying to discourage you, I'm just saying that you should really think about the consiquences hard before you make a decision. You said it yourself - you're bisexual anyways. You can hook up with anyone. It'd be best if you watched some vaginoplasty surgery pictures or a movie about it. I *won't* post any here, even in spoilers, seeing as it's a rather gruesome procedure, and in my opinion... Needless. you already look like a woman - one guy here even wants to "do you anyways", which is a bit "in your face", but at least honest. Knowing life, your partner won't really mind how you look "downstairs". I'm convinced that you love someone for the personality, not the arsenal.

Obviously you'll do what you think is right for you. If you do plan to take that step regardless, remember to visit a sperm bank beforehand and leavea batch of seed or two. You *might* want to have children in the future - it's best to be prepared. On the other hand, I may be bias in my opinion, since I'd always recommend trying your best to accept yourself as you are rather than changing who you are via surgery. Every surgery is a threat, every surgery that is "needless" in the sense of "not to save your life" should be avoided at all cost. It's not the surgery itself that's wrong, but the possible complications that may follow. Conscider a therapy as an alternative.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving your detailed, and very honest, blunt opinion of what I'm doing.
I know how risky all of this is, and that the results will never be perfect, but being a guy just one day longer is unbearable. I can't accurately describe how difficult it is to function in society when you're in the wrong body. Literally EVERYTHING, and EVERYONE is a constant reminder of my being someone I shouldn't be.

I know this is a very difficult thing to do. It's going to be expensive, and there are people that will hate me for it; some to the extent where they believe inflicting physical harm is fitting, but I'm going through with it anyway, because I can't do anything else.

This website is dedicated to the memory of Aiden Rivera Schaeff, a good friend of mine. He too, was transgendered. He took his own life one year ago today, because of the hate he was given on a daily basis from those that don't understand. I implore you to visit, and pay your respects. He was such an amazing person, and I miss him.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for being "blunt" as you phrased it, I just don't want you to be utterly disappointed or simply regretting the decision. If you're certain this is what you want, you're welcome to do so.

I'm sorry to hear about your friend, too.

I see no reason to be hateful about someone's likes and dislikes, quirks and whatever dreams as long as they are not hurtful to a given person's envioriment in the slightest.

Seeing that nobody should really mind what you do to yourself, seeing as it's your own "lawn" and your own "buisness", I proclaim everyone that does a brainless twat and bid you good luck on your way to becoming more of a person you'd want to be.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

I visited your friends site, even though I don't know him, I do get emotional when reading death news....it just saddens me alot, and what saddens me more is that he took his own life?? Why?? In todays world, one shouldn't even give a damn about what others say or remark, just love yourself and your family/friends, live a peaceful life.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2011)

Your....well, for lack of a better term "Impersonation" isn't perfect yet, 
but that will improve over time. 
You make a rather pretty girl. 

If you're happy, then I'm happy for you.


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 22, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> like I'm trying too hard to look feminine.



this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

SamAsh picked up a very valid point. In today's world of the Internet Hate Machine and people generally being 60% twats and 30% assholes, "Caring" is the modern day equivalent of "being a witch" in Puritan America.

If you "care" too much, you're pretty much screaming "Darwin, smite me! I want to be removed from the gene pool" and you probably will, either by other viscious humans or by yourself when you can't go on with the strain.

Don't give a shitism is the only way to live your life now, seeing as being human is worse than being the most viscious, agressive animal.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey penguindefender, is there any picture of yours when you were a "guy"? Sorry for asking this, just wanted to compare and see what changes HAVE taken place in all these months. It's ok if you don't want to show.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 22, 2011)

You look more like a girl than ever. Congratulations! Hope that you feel comfortable with your new body and good for you for doing what you feel is right. Also, I'm sorry for your friend.

Also, hope you don't mind that I showed it to 2 friends of mine. Their reactions were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then the guy said that you looked great and the girl said you looked pretty.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 22, 2011)

You're looking better every photo Penguin


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to say, girl. If you happy the way you are, then I support ya


----------



## olleb (Apr 22, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> I have to say, girl. If you happy the way you are, then I support ya



i agree! if you are happy with the way you are... smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw: boyish girl...


----------



## Cyan (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for your family point of view.
I'm sorry about your brother's current rejection over you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope he will reconsider over time.

I hope you will have a lot of people caring for your health and mind, always keep good friends who believe in you close to you.
I think it's important to see other people accepting you to accept yourself. Psychology is an important part in your new body acceptation.

Like we says, A health mind in a health body. Something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your hormones therapy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention something, Penguin. After you're through with the procedure, put extra attention in what people say about your current personality.

This is something strikingly common when the hormone balance is nudged - you may turn into a totally different person and you won't really "notice" it unless someone points it out to you with a hammer.

Keep that in mind, because it may cause trouble in your future relationship. Inform your doctor about any behavioral changes, or better yet, take someone with you to tell him his second opinion.

There are various dosages of the hormones that do the exact same thing to the body, but as far as psychology is concerned, it's very individual and a doctor is in the dark every single time.

Same applies to contraception pills, dear ladies. I actually broke up with one of my past girlfriends BECAUSE she chose that contraception method. I was pro that, since it's the safest one there is, but I wanted her to change the pill to another one because she changed 180 degrees - became literally a monster I wanted to slaughter every.single.day in a time span of a week.

She sent me a text a year later that I was right and after she changed the pill, her state was far better, but you can't undo past now, can you?

In any case, I digress. Take care and put alot of attention in what changes in you appart from the body. Hormones are a double-edged sword.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2011)

TBH I understand being gay/lesbian or just acting a little out of gender, but I do not understand gender change.

Girls can be tomboys that doesn't mean they should gender change to a boy
and the same of boys vice versa. 


Not a hate comment just stating how I feel.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> TBH I understand being gay/lesbian or just acting a little out of gender, but I do not understand gender change.
> 
> Girls can be tomboys that doesn't mean they should gender change to a boy
> and the same of boys vice versa.
> ...


Its hard to understand for those not in the situation. Its just that transgendered people have such a strong feeling of wrongness about their own bodies that they want to change their bodies to become as close to the opposite sex as they can. Its something to do with brain structure. They've got the wrong brain structure for their body and as a result it just feels...off. Really off. Least that's the way I understand it.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 23, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

I could not have said it better myself.

And, upon request, here I am, dressed as a boy.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Something just isn't quite right to make you look all girl just base on the face.

Although that might be just me knowing that you was a boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To tell you the true, you just look like a tomboy now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you said you have a mate? Does the person know about the change.

I can see it justified if you don't let your mate know.

I didn't know you could even get the bottom organ changed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2011)

If you're talking about penis to vagina, it's easier to get done than you think. The difficult one is vagina to penis. Even then, you won't have sex cells of the opposite gender. It's tricky stuff.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 24, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> *stuff*
> I'm mildly disturbed about how much you know on the subject.
> 
> 
> ...


It was his opinion and it was quite obvious to me that he wasn't spreading any kind of hate.
As it happens, I agree with him.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree with both, but either one can be pretty unstable.


----------



## amptor (Apr 24, 2011)

is this stickied on the front page? I could tell he's a boy in all the photos but if u wanna be a girl that is your choice i don't see a problem with it imho. just make sure u find one that wants this in a companion i'm sure there's plenty out there.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he expressed it as a fact if he didn't add an "IMHO" or something.


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 24, 2011)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that whatever you do, you are still genetically a man(or woman). So an "IMHO" wasn't necessary here.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 24, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Davi92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK there are women with XY chromosomes too, so you can't base on that.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 24, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that whatever you do, you are still genetically a man(or woman). So an "IMHO" wasn't necessary here.


Agreed.  Imitation through surgery doesn't change your DNA.  Stating what is fact does not mean you are spreading hate.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

Good god this thread is popular eh? I remember when it first started in the EoF with everyone trying to figure out why you were gone from the temp.....


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats doing that took real guts.  id never be able to have that kind of work done on me not that i want it anyways


----------



## Melter (Apr 24, 2011)

umm... girl?


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 24, 2011)

Girl. Totally.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 24, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a lesbian, so that's... a good thing I guess? XD


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 24, 2011)

Since I don't wanna look through 14 pages to find out if this question was asked I'll ask. How old are you and if you are under 18 who paid for the surgery? Just curious.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 24, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> What if you are born woman in a mans body?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad example a mac in a windows would be like a monkey in a human body. A better comparison would be like running linux or windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and as fix for my last post to make it a little bit easier ?
"A female soul in male body"
Soul swap powa!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 24, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!

THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 24, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> snip
> You look like a lesbian, so that's... a good thing I guess? XD


I think he looks a fuck lot like Shane Dawson.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 24, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soul and body are not separate entities.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say female spirit in a male body, but spirit and body aren't easily separated either.  Maybe female mystique in a male body.

Girl, btw.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can born woman in a man body, it's call XX male syndrome.
Genetically, you are a woman, physically a man.

I don't know how viable it is, nor which hormones the body is producing, but it happens.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

So your genitals will be switched too?? Or it's still not possible yet??


----------



## Miss Panda (May 1, 2011)

Bloke that is dressed up as a girl.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

So, I've been living as a boy for the past month.

I decided to do this, to see if I could be happy as a boy, and not have to go through the many troubles of changing.

I've found there are a lot of things I like about being a boy, but I can't shake the fact that it's something I'm not, as backwards as that is.

Ideally, I would have a girl's body, but still be able to act and dress like a boy.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay I re-found this thread after looking for that "school girl" on EOF
Could I have an update on how things are going with you?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 14, 2011)

I posted a new entry.


----------



## redact (Sep 14, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat relevant, somewhat not, so I'll put it in spoilers. http://i35.tinypic.com/2rd8e92.jpg The girl who made me start liking boyish girls.


that link looks like a total dude...
op is pulling off female pretty well, though


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Sep 14, 2011)

I see a female, with perhaps some minor male features/attributes.


----------

